# NCEES Engineering Award for Connecting Professional Practice and Education



## C-Dog (Aug 22, 2008)

> *NCEES Engineering Award for Connecting Professional Practice and Education*Entries due February 2, 2009
> 
> Engineering programs from colleges across the country now have the opportunity to compete for a $25,000 award sponsored by the National Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying (NCEES). The NCEES Engineering Award for Connecting Professional Practice and Education will be granted to the project that best demonstrates a meaningful partnership between professional engineers and students. Submissions could include projects or activities such as field opportunities for students, practice-oriented course design, or collaborative projects partnering students and local engineering firms. To be eligible for the 2009 award, projects must be in progress or complete by December 31, 2008.


Here is the LINK.


----------

